# Spider Webbing inside tank?



## Leotah (Oct 28, 2015)

First I have trouble with my wisteria, and then this morning I wake up to find that my mopani wood is covered in what looks like spider webs. It's white and thin and lays on the back side of the wood. What is this and how do I get rid of it? 

Never have seen this before...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It's just a natural fungus, happens to all wood once it's first soaked in water. You can boil the wood or scrape it with a wire brush or stiff brush if you want. It will come back though and so I usually just wait it out, takes about 3-5 months usually to subside and then the fungus usually doesn't come back.


----------



## Leotah (Oct 28, 2015)

Oh okay so it will go away on its own then. Is it potentially dangerous for my plants, substrate, or fish? Will it spread or get worse before it gets better? 

I boiled the wood for about a week to remove a lot of the tannins before adding it to the tank.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It will get worse but no, it's not harmful to anything at all, just unsightly.


----------



## Leotah (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you!! 

I figure it's always best to ask. I'm not familiar enough with planted tanks to assume anything.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Absolutely ^_^ We usually have an answer for your question on this forum lol, though, sometimes it takes time for one to show up! But yes, always better to ask or google!


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

The first piece of driftwood I ever got did the same thing. My apple snail actually loved eating that stuff :lol:


----------

